# trouble with wifi in gentoo-kde-systemd

## tiantong

I have configured the kernel and install the network manager.But when I use network-manager to connect the wifi, it always prompts a dialog to let me give password again and again. I am sure my password is correct. And I can't access the network even the icon of network-manager becomes a wifi-connected figure. and, when I use wpa_supplicant, after I enter the password, it's "status" always show the "scanning", and I can't use the network too. 

I have seen handbook and gentoo wiki, but most of it uses openrc. I use systemd.

this is my iwconfig:

```
wlp8s0b1  IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=19 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

did you configure /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

and your kernel and your kernel modules / userspace?

----------

## mir3x

If u use NetworkManager then pls disable wpa_supplicant or vice versa.

----------

